# A Real Wreck I am!



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

After having this divorce I am a complete wreck. I don't know what to do? Where to go? What to even think. please advise.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Breathe, just take 10 deep inhalations and let them out slowly. You will begin to feel better and think clearer. You are not alone in your feelings. Life goes on ane you will be happy again. Go out to a movie or take a walk or a drive out somewhere and look at pretty things. Do not sit around and let your joy be stolen by disappointment. Do something for you, even by yourself and get your head right. We have all been through something akin to a death of something that was special to us, and now is the time to rebuild and be better.


----------

